# Dwarf nannies, mixed bucklings, when to neuter???



## Max4Goats (Apr 14, 2012)

Our firstborn ND-mix buckling was fixed at nine weeks (with gas anesthesia... these are strictly pets). The vet didn't want to do it until 3 months because she was worried about urinary problems later in life - but Little Bushrod was mounting everything in sight, so she reluctantly agreed. 

The delivery of the second kid, Cricket (pictured below), almost killed our sweet older nanny goat. I wrote about it in the "welcome" section. Our second buckling is now trying to mount his mother and aunt - and he's only six weeks old!

The vet is coming out tomorrow with the portable sonogram because I think our younger nanny is pregnant by her buckling, which must have happened before he was neutered. If this is the case, I see an endless cycle of birthings.

My Question ...

What is the youngest age those of you who keep goats as pets are willing to have the deed done, painlessly, in the vet's office? 

I promised myself I wasn't going to get attached to these animals and now I spend half of my day seeing to their comfort. Really, it's absurd. 

But I love them. Regards, Max


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

i dont keep bucks at all but my friend "bands" her strickly meat goats and she does it as soon as they are noticeably forming it seems to work ok and they seem to forget the band is there after a few minutes


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Nigerian dwarfs are a rather fertile lot, and I separate little boys from the herd at 8 weeks if they are that precocious. 

It is more of a feeding issue then a urinary tract growth issue, otherwise, you wouldn't have full grown bucks getting the same calculi as the wethers. 
Here, we neuter at 2 weeks typically, and use the slash method as it allows the quickest healing in our climate. I have also banded in the past, but I have had some poor experiences with it so am not a huge fan.


----------



## Max4Goats (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. Originally I was planning to do the banding but the vet said it was painful and didn't recommend it.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I've had great results with banding. Cutting leaves an open wound and I've always been concerned with infection that way, but banding is sealed. I recently banded an 8 month old buck and he didn't show any signs of pain. In fact soon as I let him up he went straight to the feed bucket and back to playing with the other boy like nothing happened.


----------

